

The New York Times is planning local editions (and why it's a good idea) - brandnewlow
http://windycitizen.com/weeH

======
christonog
It certainly does make sense, the NYT does have the branding and clout to pull
this off. Offering local editions does remove some of the fat in the newspaper
business, but isn't there a risk of "the wal-mart effect," especially if the
NYT moves into less populated regions?

~~~
brandnewlow
I think as long as they stick to major markets where they already have some
pull, they'll be ok.

At the same time, Playboy Inc. makes waaay more money from licensing its brand
than it does off the actual content it produces...so maybe extending the
NYTimes brand is a good idea in general.

I want some NYTimes socks.

